# Glass shower - self standing in Innsbruck



## Dugginsboro (Apr 10, 2016)

We are considering a camper that has a self-standing shower, three-sided glass. It has LOTS of rough-looking caulking around it but no evidence of leaks. Has anyone had any issues with this type of shower leaking? Just curious as this type of shower isnt seen often. It's a 2007 Innsbruck. Any tips or suggestions are appreciated.
Thank you,
pjd


----------

